# Need to pre-wash shirts before transfer?



## MIG27 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi there, could someone tell me if it is absolutely necessary to pre-wash a new t-shirt before applying a transfer with an Iron or heat press?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You don't need to pre-wash a shirt before applying a transfer. In fact, it's not really a good idea to do that at all.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Pre-wash is not good idea, but you can prepress the shirt to get the moisture out before actually pressing the transfer.


----------



## MIG27 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> You don't need to pre-wash a shirt before applying a transfer. In fact, it's not really a good idea to do that at all.


 
Ok , thank you both. I thought I had read that somewhere. So when applying before the 1st wash is it better for the adherance and quality of the image?


Any tips to make sure the transfer doesn't peal off after a couple of washes?

Thanks! again!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Just use A LOT of pressure.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think taht washing the garment would take away the new feeling. If you decided to pre-wash you should market them as "pre-washed" It's not normall y done though. I would also only use the amount of pressure that is suggested. ...... Good luck ... JB


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

i would not prewash, customers can tell the shirt is washed, also it makes no difference in quality.


----------



## clbyrdny (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I read the other answers and tried a red shirt with a lady wearing a white blouse in the photo. Now her blouse is pink. The red bleed through onto to the photo. Although I have successfully transferred to white shirts without a prewash. I will now prewash a red shirt first.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Quality of shirt? Water temp?


----------

